# Reverse okeetee - Amel



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

just a quickie :lol: 
is a reverse okeetee simply an amel with different pattern?
or is there more to it than that?
cheers


----------



## Genetic (Jul 16, 2006)

A reverse okeetee is an amel okeetee

the better looking reverse okeetee's are derived from using heavy black edged okeetee's

Paul.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

they are regular amels with lots of white. they have been selectivly bred to enhance this, and given the 'reverse okeetee' name. very pretty though!


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

so, apart from the okeetee word ... you can call them amels?


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

someone somewhere has had an amel with wide white outlines and started to breed specifically for this look. more selective breeding down the line and they have lots of amels with wide white outlines.
genetically they are amels, but have the look of an okeetee, but with white instead of black. Reverse Okeetee is just a fancy name for a nice looking amel, to help sell them


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Cheers eeji, what i'm getting at is; i've got 3 female RO's. can i use these girls as simply amels?


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

yes


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

:lol: thankyou! 
seemed an odd question but i had to ask!!!!
cheers


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

lol, we got there in the end!!


----------



## Genetic (Jul 16, 2006)

a reverse okeetee is an amel okeetee corn, 
the okeetee's are Considered by many to be the ultimate corn snake. Okeetee corns are famous for their rich coloration and exceptional bold pattern, they originate from the okeetee hunt club in Jasper County South Carolina US

an amel cornsnake is an amel cornsnake

a reverse okeetee cornsnake is an amel okeetee cornsnake.

Paul.


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

so IF my amels are RO's they COULD be regarded as higher end amels? so to speak. i got them as RO's but you cant always believe what you get told can you! i also got a creamsicle but it looks like an amel to me ... :lol:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

sorry to disagree with you here paul, but RO is a fancy trade name for a fancy amel


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

well i heard RO's are bred to LOOK like the okeetee's; and not actually okeetees. is that right?


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

kennedykrew said:


> well i heard RO's are bred to LOOK like the okeetee's; and not actually okeetees. is that right?


yes thats right:

okeetee is a naturally occuring 'normal' phase, therefore an amelanistic okeetee is just another amel. RO's have NO okeetee blood in them


----------



## Genetic (Jul 16, 2006)

hey what the hell do i know.

if someone is selling reverse okeetee's that are not derived from the okeetee line then they are not reverse okeetee's.

in that case i would agree that it would be a normal amel.

you might as well not call a candy cane a candy cane because it hasnt got candy cane blood in it,lol, so its just another normal amel.
or shall we call it a normal amel miami, because thats what it is.

Lets not call a carolina corn a carolina corn, its just another normal
same for the florida

whats the point of all the different names.

There are plenty of people working with Locality Okeetees, Locality Miamis, etc. It's not correct to decide Locality doesn't matter anymore (for Corns.)

Paul.


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

hmmm :lol: i am confused now :lol:


----------



## Genetic (Jul 16, 2006)

1: If your okeetee is from the okeetee hunt club line then it is okeetee.

2: if your reverse okeetee is from the okeetee hunt club line then it is reverse okeetee.

3: if your okeetee isnt from the okeetee hunt club line then its an okeetee lookalike phase.

4: if your reverse okeetee isnt from the okeetee hunt club line then its an reverse okeetee lookalike phase.

locality is the key.

Paul.


----------



## phil (Apr 3, 2005)

as far as i know okeetee now stands for any corn snake with large black borders surounding its sadels,or large white boarders in the case of the amel okeetee(reverse okeetee).


----------



## bizz (Oct 13, 2006)

if its any help the corn snake owners guide by Kathy and Bill Love says it isnt necessary that all ro's are descended from okeetee stock the emphasis being on appearance not heritage, and the one's they bred became known as the first ro's and then albino ro's based on their looks alone (pg159). so i guess it is just a trade name for a fancy amel


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

phil said:


> as far as i know okeetee now stands for any corn snake with large black borders surounding its sadels,or large white boarders in the case of the amel okeetee(reverse okeetee).


this is how most see it, technically paul is of course right... but these days its seen as the boarders more than anything.


----------



## Genetic (Jul 16, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> this is how most see it, technically paul is of course right... but these days its seen as the boarders more than anything.


Man that sucks Nige, i thought locality was real important still, it must be an english thing, because its harder to get the real locality corns in the uk, so if its got heavy black boarders call it okeetee and not okeetee phase.

that makes all the work with my hunt club okeetee's pointless , ie in keeping them true locality corns.

any how im still glad i argued the point, as at least the origanal poster should have learnt about the Okeetee and what is and what isnt.

Paul.


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks for that Paul and everyone.
yeah i've learnt a bit about okeetees!!
i dont think your work with the HCO's would workout pointless, but i suppose when selling offspring you'd have to push the fact that they are HCO's (true locality).
sorry for causing a stir but i bought mine as RO(lookalikes) and theyre probably plain old amels!!! but if i ever look for any more at least now i've got a bit more of knowledge to back it up.
cheers ... kk


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

you're not wrong paul, its just 99% of people recognise it that way now, and to be honest unless you buy from one of the well known yanks, you never actually know if you have got a locality corn or not.


----------

